# New Dewalt 611 on the way. Question?



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

I couldn't take it any more and broke down and ordered the new PK 611 Dewalt. If the Bosch folks would have gotten in gear and made me a nice plunge base for my Colt this never would have happened!!
Question: I seem to remember reading that the nice PC precision edge guide I have, that I use often with my 890, will slip into the little 611 fixed base. I did NOT order the edge guide for the new toy based on that recollection. If it is not true I can always get it. BUT....the PC tool is really very nice!
I'll let you know what I think of the new little yellow tool when I have had a chance to play with it.
True or False about the edge guide?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

Yes ,, the PC edge guide works on the DeWalt 611 
Just a note,, the PC guide also makes a Great cir.jig (from 3/4" to 20" cir. ) all that's needed is to drill a pivot hold in the frame.. see the bolt in the picture below..
NOTE'''',,,I did retap the holes out in the base to 1/4-20 thread so I can put the Metric Allen wrench away and use the real good stainless steel screws in the base. 
The base comes with the funky 5mm Metric screws holes that I hate.  that should get Harry going..

http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1303741568&sr=1-1

see below

=====



sourdough said:


> I couldn't take it any more and broke down and ordered the new PK 611 Dewalt. If the Bosch folks would have gotten in gear and made me a nice plunge base for my Colt this never would have happened!!
> Question: I seem to remember reading that the nice PC precision edge guide I have, that I use often with my 890, will slip into the little 611 fixed base. I did NOT order the edge guide for the new toy based on that recollection. If it is not true I can always get it. BUT....the PC tool is really very nice!
> I'll let you know what I think of the new little yellow tool when I have had a chance to play with it.
> True or False about the edge guide?


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Bob! I had forgotten about the circle cutter jig idea with that edge guide. When I dig it out next week I am going to look at that picture again and maybe just convert mine over too. I made a fancy wooden one down at the Winter Palace but then I have more time down there....staying away from the cactus and out of the beastly sun.
Onward....onward....


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Well folks, I received the DW 611 and as you've already heard it IS a dandy little tool. Not as quick to use as my Colt but it is a well made, smooth cutting tool. Plunge is nice.....really nice. Depth adjusting not as quick/easy as Colt. Workmanship seems fine and everything works the way it should.
I'm not skilled enough to do a serious tool evaluation but I am happy with it. But I SILL wish Bosch had offered a plunge base for my Colt! THEN the world would be a perfect place. Or....almost perfect place.
Oh, I paid full price for it.....no deals around. Maybe if I sell my Colt it will look like an even better deal.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Warren, hope you really didn't pay full price on it, should have come to me to see if I could have gotten you a better deal. Anyways the PC guide is on clearance here for $20 + shipping, don't know how much that'll be cause I have no idea where you live. Also if you purchased your DeWalt during the past few weeks you entitled to a rebate . Links provided. You do know this has been on Amazon for a while at $179 ,minus the rebate thats only $150
Amazon.com: Used and New: DEWALT DWP611PK 1.25 HP Max Torque Variable Speed Compact Router Combo Kit with LED's
AllProTools Porter Cable 42690 Router Edge Guide - Porter Cable Liquidation - Liquidation Sale
http://images.toolking.com/rebates/DWPC_Router_Cash_Reward.pdf


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Yah Tommy, that's where I got it. So I paid just what you said. But I must say, to be fair, that it is a nice tool and the money, for what I got, is probably fair.
Now if R%^$^%$% Bosch would make a plunge base for me.......! Ha Ha Ha
DW 611 IS a nice little tool.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

890/690 edge guides are not compatible with the fixed base 611.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

True, but it only needs to fit one base not both,  see picture below. 

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/26775-colt-dewalt-side-side.html

========

Router Forums - View Single Post - New Dewalt 611 on the way. Question?
=========


Quillman said:


> 890/690 edge guides are not compatible with the fixed base 611.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*Pk 611*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Pat
> 
> True, but it only needs to fit one base not both,  see picture below.
> 
> ...


Yah Pat, one of the first things I did was try the PC edge guide and you are of course totally correct....it will NOT fit fixed base. But Bob is also totally correct. And I am totally correct in pointing all this out to other members.
Therefore, we have a totally correct bunch guys.
Where in heck is Bosch in all this. If they were to make available a plunge base oft he same quality and utility as the Colt they wouldn't be able to keep it in stock!
That said: I AM impressed with the 611....nice little machine and unlike so much of the KRAP on the market today it is well made.
Now I'm totally done.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

It is a good tool and I'm retiring my other trimmers and putting the bugger into regular service.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay fellas, today's update on the DW611. I spent quite a bit of time with it today. It is NOT as well finished off as the Colt. I do NOT like the on/off switch much...sorta indistinct and "mushy". Worst, the plunge is sorta herky-jerky unless I am doing something wrong. I kick lever DOWN expecting unit to rise all the way up. Nope....comes up some....I hit lever again and it comes up some more etc. BUMMER!
Depth setting is nowhere near as easy as with the Colt. I will admit I am spoiled by the Colt and my PC routers of various sizes and I THINK I will still keep this little unit because it DOES cut so nice and smoothly and quietly. But the Plunge thing has GOTTA change. I have not used the fixed base much because frankly the only reason I broke down and bought this was for the plunge base.
If those slow witted Boschites would wake up and make me a plunge base non of this would be necessary!! I'll play some more and maybe familiarity will improve things....but that plunge business is vastly annoying. More than vastly....


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sourdough said:


> Okay fellas, today's update on the DW611. I spent quite a bit of time with it today. It is NOT as well finished off as the Colt. I do NOT like the on/off switch much...sorta indistinct and "mushy". Worst, the plunge is sorta herky-jerky unless I am doing something wrong. I kick lever DOWN expecting unit to rise all the way up. Nope....comes up some....I hit lever again and it comes up some more etc. BUMMER!
> Depth setting is nowhere near as easy as with the Colt. I will admit I am spoiled by the Colt and my PC routers of various sizes and I THINK I will still keep this little unit because it DOES cut so nice and smoothly and quietly. But the Plunge thing has GOTTA change. I have not used the fixed base much because frankly the only reason I broke down and bought this was for the plunge base.
> If those slow witted Boschites would wake up and make me a plunge base non of this would be necessary!! I'll play some more and maybe familiarity will improve things....but that plunge business is vastly annoying. More than vastly....



Hi Warren - is that plunge system a "lock on release" type? Sounds a little like the way my Hitachi works. I have to hold the lever down while plunging/unplunging (is that a word?). As soon as the lever is released it locks whatever the position is when released. IOW the lever is spring loaded to the lock position.
My Freud, and I think the PC's, are almost the opposite. The lever isn't loaded to any position, it is either locked or unlocked.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay John. You might be right. I have to play some more but have about 654 other things I'm trying to get done at same time!! LOL It IS an okay little machine but just new with some new quirks I will need to get used to since BOSCH won't wise up and make a plunge base for us. What CAN they be thinking. This little yellow machine is going to kick them right out of this market segment!!
Okay, I'll g back in my den now.......growl growl....hmmmhph!!


----------



## StephenO (Jan 1, 2011)

The real beauty in the 611 is the power it has compared to most trimmers while staying relatively compact and easy to handle.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice price on some stuff at All Pro may check it out in detail Sat.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

As you guys figured, the problem with plunging on the new router was simple operator error. If you just HOLD the lever down it will go all the way up or down and LOCK where you stop.
Still not wild about the depth setting and changing of bits is not nearly as smoooottthh as the Colt but it is still a nice little tool, no question about it. A little more experience with it and I may just put the Colt on Ebay. 
Somebody want to wake up Bosch? LOL


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sourdough said:


> As you guys figured, the problem with plunging on the new router was simple operator error. If you just HOLD the lever down it will go all the way up or down and LOCK where you stop.
> Still not wild about the depth setting and changing of bits is not nearly as smoooottthh as the Colt but it is still a nice little tool, no question about it. A little more experience with it and I may just put the Colt on Ebay.
> Somebody want to wake up Bosch? LOL


Hi Warren - glad ya got 'er figured out. System has advantages and disadvantages. My arthritic thumbs don't care for it when doing repeated plunging such as shelf pin holes. I generally use the Freud for those jobs. On the other hand, I've had the Freud suddenly pop up because that same thumb didn't get it locked down tight enough. My Colt should be here Tuesday, will let ya know how it goes with that.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*New DW 611*



jschaben said:


> Hi Warren - glad ya got 'er figured out. System has advantages and disadvantages. My arthritic thumbs don't care for it when doing repeated plunging such as shelf pin holes. I generally use the Freud for those jobs. On the other hand, I've had the Freud suddenly pop up because that same thumb didn't get it locked down tight enough. My Colt should be here Tuesday, will let ya know how it goes with that.


I have not the slightest doubt you are going to LOVE the Colt. Seldom had a new tool that made as favorable an impression as that little rascal.
Soggy and miserable out on the lake so no boat work today. Maybe I play with the little yellow beast some more.
Especially the plunging part! har dee har!!


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey Warren I hope Ya get to have some fun with the Yellow devil and get used to it ,I have never used one but it looks like some of it different from others


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay you guys.....spent more time with DW 611 this morning and LIKE it a whole lot more. It really IS a nice machine. Locking thing was my fault of course and the depth setting is simple-not as sophisticated as the Colt. But the the DW611 has a PLUNGE BASE and the Colt does not! Ha Ha HA!
I like the two LED lights on your work; like the solid steady and quieter operation. I had a bit of a problem getting a bit to kick loose but think I fixed that.
All in all I would buy it again. Just wish I had bought it first. Love my Colt but......


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

*Zero for 1 with the Colt ... so far*



jschaben said:


> Hi Warren - glad ya got 'er figured out. System has advantages and disadvantages. My arthritic thumbs don't care for it when doing repeated plunging such as shelf pin holes. I generally use the Freud for those jobs. On the other hand, I've had the Freud suddenly pop up because that same thumb didn't get it locked down tight enough. My Colt should be here Tuesday, will let ya know how it goes with that.


Colt got here about half an hour ago. Gotta go back as soon as I can get the return lablels printed. This is one of the few non-reconditioned tools I have and it showed up with the depth adjustment threads stripped. Those are the ones in the aluminum motor housing so there ain't no fixing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

no big deal you can get a new base, I have two for my Colt you will not use the depth adjustment many times I don't think but I know you want what you paid for..
just a work around item for you..don't be a hard nose just get a new base you will be glad you did..

Amazon.com: BOSCH PR001 Fixed Base for the BOSCH Colt PR20EVSK & PR20EVSNK Palm Routers: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Woodhaven 8320 Bosch Colt PR20 Bushing Plate: Home Improvement

======



jschaben said:


> Colt got here about half an hour ago. Gotta go back as soon as I can get the return lablels printed. This is one of the few non-reconditioned tools I have and it showed up with the depth adjustment threads stripped. Those are the ones in the aluminum motor housing so there ain't no fixing.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> no big deal you can get a new base, I have two for my Colt you will not use the depth adjustment many times I don't think but I know you want what you paid for..
> just a work around item for you..don't be a hard nose just get a new base you will be glad you did..
> ...


HI Bob - For a $200 kit I figured I owed 'em a call. CPO is pretty good, they're shipping a replacement kit today. Be awful difficult to duplicate all the functions of that base. I got the installer kit and there's a bunch of gizmos that hang off it. Base isn't the problem anyway, the threads in the motor casting are what's stripped I will be making my own bushing plate.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's a pic


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

That sucks  but now I see the error ..

=========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> That sucks  but now I see the error ..
> 
> =========


I don't quite understand this one as it's supposed to be new. Looks like somebody forced the screw with the lock still on. If it were a recon unit, I could figure it.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*New DW 611*



jschaben said:


> I don't quite understand this one as it's supposed to be new. Looks like somebody forced the screw with the lock still on. If it were a recon unit, I could figure it.


John: Just saw your picture and had my Colt handy. Don't know whats going on here but that unit does NOT look like a new tool to me. I'd get on somebody pretty harshly.

We could be nice an assume somebody made a serious mistake.


----------

